# WinBhyve bridged networking for Win guest not working



## Hojo (Nov 7, 2016)

I've got 11_STABLE.
Host interface em0 is configured w/ static and is working fine.  Win 7 x64 guest.

Did the following:

```
ifconfig bridge0 create
ifconfig tap0 create
sysctl net.link.tap.up_on_open=1
ifconfig bridge0 addm tap0 addm em0
ifconfig bridge0 up
```

Downloaded Virtio-win-0.1.126.iso, installed for x64 Win 7.

Running bhyve with -s 5,virtio-net,tap0

The adapter is present inside the guest, but won't get an IP and won't pass traffic with a static either.  Any ideas?

Ty


----------



## grehan@ (Nov 7, 2016)

Try running tcpdump on the tap, bridge and/or em interfaces - guest traffic should be visible on these.


----------



## grehan@ (Nov 8, 2016)

A postscript on this: I wasn't able to get the virtio-win-0.1.126.iso driver working on Win10, and fell back to the older virtio-win-0.1.96.iso which was fine.


----------



## Hojo (Nov 8, 2016)

0.1.96 worked with no fuss.  THANKS!



grehan@ said:


> A postscript on this: I wasn't able to get the virtio-win-0.1.126.iso driver working on Win10, and fell back to the older virtio-win-0.1.96.iso which was fine.


----------

